# XBOX 360 - got it!!!!! crazyness at wal-mart



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well got off work yesterday at 3:30 and at 4:00 called both walmarts and heard that there was already a line- i flew out there since i promised my son one and sat there for 8 hours!!!!! I never did anything crazy like this before. There was 6 college kids that came in with there homework and chairs and sat around there from 12 noon till 12 midnight - they got all the good systems and the rest of us was stuck with core systems but at least we got one- there was only 14 systems total. Now i have to buy a hardrive. I pickedup a copy of live 2006,kameo, and a wireless controller- now who wants to trade for a 125g tank........LOL.......j/k .....or am i?







Oh yeah- circuit city had people camping outside and 2 of the kids at walmart who got the premium system sold theres to people for $1000. crazy - at least i got my son what he wanted- hehe and dad


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

I Got 2 one for me and 1 is a gift. I know the walmart store manager and I had him hold 2 for me I was gonna pick it up this morning but about 12:30 last night I just had to get it. Having him hold it was a waste of time like 12 people including me picked one up last night and the store got 48 total (both set ups) I like it alot but some how I thought it would be better.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't have one, but it was even on the news in Holland that the Americans went nuts to get their hands on the new xbox :laugh: You crazy Americans........









Just kidding


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

That's silliness. I stayed home last night and I didn't get a 360. Oh wait, I didn't feel the need to get one....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I dropped off my roommate at the best buy he used to work at with a bottle of vodka and a gallon of fruit punch in his hand. He was just camping out and drinking with some people he used to work with. I told him to get as many 360s as possible but for some reason with the 15 tents there, I don't know if he got one or not. He doesn't want one, neither do I, but we said we'd split the costs and the profits of selling it on ebay.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Seriously...The only reason to get an XBOX 360 right now is to sell it for a high profit on eBay or something...Other than that...There's really no reason to drop over 500 dollars on a system and 1-2 games...Its not worth it at all IMO...I have played Call of Duty 2 and the game is tits as hell...But still $500???? Are you kidding me? F That...When PS3 comes out...I'm hoping the 360 will hit its first price drop which will make it a prime time to pick it up then.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Sweet Way to Go








ill wait a few months and pick one up.
im spending a grip of money on a harley in December.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

my buddy is gettomg his today I think it is, he had to pre-order like 5 months ago to get it this early!!! crazyness.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just got mine home and opened it up to admire everything. i felt like a total dork. but f*ck you, i got my 360 :rasp: lol,jk.

im about to get really really stoned and turn this mofo on.

im thinking CoD2 first....

futureshop had over 20 ppl lined up outside...i strolled right in to where i bought mine and there was only 2 guys my age.lol. strolled right in and out. while ppl upstairs are going rabid trying to get a console.lol.

im glad i preordered. when i got there i heard the manager tell a guy that they had sold out of CoD2...this put me in a bad mood...until i got to the front desk.

Me: "dude...please tell me you saved me a copy of CoD2???"
him: "of course man. i got it hidden away for ya." *reaches into magic drawer and withdraws my game* oops...watched the new harry potter last night...still in wizard mode...lol.jk.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

its all about the ps3







but it looks like a printer


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Seriously...The only reason to get an XBOX 360 right now is to sell it for a high profit on eBay or something...Other than that...There's really no reason to drop over 500 dollars on a system and 1-2 games...Its not worth it at all IMO...I have played Call of Duty 2 and the game is tits as hell...But still $500???? Are you kidding me? F That...When PS3 comes out...I'm hoping the 360 will hit its first price drop which will make it a prime time to pick it up then.


Exactly why patience is a virtue and why Im waiting


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just hooked it all up and smoked a huge ass bowl...

should i play CoD2 first, or Tiger Woods???

i have to say, the console looks pretty sweet next to the tv









i used to be in the same boat as J2 and El Chino....but that was always because i never had any money to buy the thing!

this time i actually had like 1500$ in the bank. plus i got over 100$ off the console because i traded in a few games like NHL and Madden 2002.lol.

im psyched, as this is the first time ive ever actually bought a console at the release date!

oh yeah.

the 20gig harddrive looks pretty sweet on top...gunmetal grey and chrome...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

man i envy all of u.
I want an xbox 360. But i might my mine modified and dowload game sinto the hardrive like i did with my xbox 1.

I might juts change all my swiss and us money into candian and buy one in on boxing day or somehitng.

Is nyour 360 modified deez?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

jan said:


> I don't have one, but it was even on the news in Holland that the Americans went nuts to get their hands on the new xbox :laugh: You crazy Americans........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is even worse


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

diddye said:


> I don't have one, but it was even on the news in Holland that the Americans went nuts to get their hands on the new xbox :laugh: You crazy Americans........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is even worse
[/quote]
For Xbox??

rofl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Puff, how was CoD2?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> im psyched, as this is the first time ive ever actually bought a console at the release date!


Now you just gotta wait a few months until a good game comes out.







Games at launchdate usually suck. Project Gotham looked the best.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Several of my friends went and get theirs that they had pre-ordered.

That's fine, I truly don't care, the money I would have spent on that will just go to my "buy yourself a badass bike" fund. And a 2005 Yamaha R6 will get me way more women than an Xbox 360.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Puff, how was CoD2?


i limited myself to one level for the moment....i put it on the hardest setting...

HOLY sh*t it f*cking rocks!!!
















you literally cant poke your head around corners without taking a bullet to the head. you gotta keep low, keep moving, and find cover constantly...and that was just the first part of the first level!!!

i did a bit of tiger woods as well...its got great graphics. but same game









i rented Condemned:Criminal Origins...havent tried it yet









so far so good tho.

its crazy. you can turn the console on and off from your controller. THAT ROCKS!!


----------



## andred (Nov 11, 2005)

i want to go get one but im scared of dealing with all the drama.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

wtf..

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6140176.html


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, Im drooling over your Level One review.....oh God I cant wait.!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

just played level 2....even better than level 1...

its so smooth and fast...and there's so much sh*t going on. at one point the germans try and make an advance, and you can hear the officers yelling to them...then they all yell and start running at you...then the russians have to do the same back...its intense.

if anybody gets it you gotta try it on the hardest level. its meant to be played like that.lol


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i havnt even got to play mine yet- work and kids- I bought kameo for my kids and just picked up King KOng today after work- a couple of the workers at gamecrazy said king kong was the sh*t- i thought it would be dumb but after looking at the back of the gamebox it looks awesome


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, Im drooling over your Level One review.....oh God I cant wait.!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

deez- rent Call of Duty 2...its crazy!!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

a local radio station was giving them away ever 30 mins this morning,a guy i work with won one. lucky bastard! He's selling it on ebay and waiting for the ps3.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I think the launch was too early, I think Xbox could still have lasted a few more months. I have a modded xbox and am not planning on getting a new console anytime soon, Imma wait for all 3 to come out and see wich one is worth my $$$.

So has microsoft stopped develloping games for the Xbox yet??

And as far as modding goes, does anyone know if the 360 can be modded like the Xbox?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I thought it was a good idea at the time Drew


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I think the launch was too early, I think Xbox could still have lasted a few more months. I have a modded xbox and am not planning on getting a new console anytime soon, Imma wait for all 3 to come out and see wich one is worth my $$$.
> 
> So has microsoft stopped develloping games for the Xbox yet??
> 
> And as far as modding goes, does anyone know if the 360 can be modded like the Xbox?


im sure it can.

On my mod xbox i have like around 5000 game son it(no lie).


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Meh, almost all the launch games are ok at best and the only one worth getting which is call of duty 2 is already available for the PC.

Ill just wait around until the PS3 and the Revolution are released, when the X-Box came out I swore I would never get on of those PC turned console mutants and I think Ill do the same with the 360. I just feel there's something wrong with Microsoft getting into the console business, I have enough problems with windows as it is, the last thing I need is the green screen of death while playing console games.

I have my PS2, my GC and my PC to keep me entertained until then







.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

5000 games...lol. i bet (xbox games that is). No, there are no 360 mods yet... reverse engineering microsofts hardware will take some time i imagine.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

JAC said:


> Meh, almost all the launch games are ok at best and the only one worth getting which is call of duty 2 is already available for the PC.
> 
> Ill just wait around until the PS3 and the Revolution are released, when the X-Box came out I swore I would never get on of those PC turned console mutants and I think Ill do the same with the 360. I just feel there's something wrong with Microsoft getting into the console business, I have enough problems with windows as it is, the last thing I need is the green screen of death while playing console games.
> 
> ...


THAT is as straight up as i could put it myself!!! but i played xbox today, and it looks discustingly crazy..... its gonna be hard to wait, besides xbox has alot more stuff out for it, for some reason playstation dosnt have the same ammount of stuff that xbox has...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Malice said:


> Meh, almost all the launch games are ok at best and the only one worth getting which is call of duty 2 is already available for the PC.
> 
> Ill just wait around until the PS3 and the Revolution are released, when the X-Box came out I swore I would never get on of those PC turned console mutants and I think Ill do the same with the 360. I just feel there's something wrong with Microsoft getting into the console business, I have enough problems with windows as it is, the last thing I need is the green screen of death while playing console games.
> 
> ...


THAT is as straight up as i could put it myself!!! but i played xbox today, and it looks discustingly crazy..... its gonna be hard to wait, besides xbox has alot more stuff out for it, for some reason playstation dosnt have the same ammount of stuff that xbox has...
[/quote]

What do you mean by amount of stuff? PS2 has a bigger game library. They both have pretty much the same accessories except ps2 has eye toy. Both have harddrives, network adapters, wireless controllers, dvd remotes, etc.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

JAC said:


> IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.










Size, most definitely. But quality? My SNES could handle the graphics in most of those games.

I think Xbox coming out early is key to its success, by the time Ps3 comes out, the Halo3 hoopla will have started. Its a shame that this blue chip technology is so bugged, it really sounded like it was goin to revolutionize the gaming world.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.


:laugh: Size, most definitely. But quality? My SNES could handle the graphics in most of those games.

I think Xbox coming out early is key to its success, by the time Ps3 comes out, the Halo3 hoopla will have started. Its a shame that this blue chip technology is so bugged, it really sounded like it was goin to revolutionize the gaming world.
[/quote]

I wasn't talking about graphics, when I said quality I meant the quality of the games, graphics wise the X-Box whoops the PS2's ass, no doubt about that, but graphics alone don't make a great game. If I only cared about graphics then I would definately own an X-Box.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

JAC said:


> IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.


:laugh: Size, most definitely. But quality? My SNES could handle the graphics in most of those games.

I think Xbox coming out early is key to its success, by the time Ps3 comes out, the Halo3 hoopla will have started. Its a shame that this blue chip technology is so bugged, it really sounded like it was goin to revolutionize the gaming world.
[/quote]

I wasn't talking about graphics, when I said quality I meant the quality of the games, graphics wise the X-Box whoops the PS2's ass, no doubt about that, but graphics alone don't make a great game. If I only cared about graphics then I would definately own an X-Box.
[/quote]
Well you havnt seen PS3 yet so dont be so quick to jump


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

my friend bought xbox 360 and honestly we played it for a while, but the only game worth playin is CoD2 all the rest suck. Im a PS fan so i have my money saved for PS3and graphics wise Nvidia is much better than Radeon. The ps3 uses RSX dual 6800Ultras which whoops xbox's graphics cards. they use support while ps3 uses 1080p. The bluray discs also prevent modding and burning, so xbox will lose a lot of money because they chose DVD discs.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/668/668446p1.html

even ign says wait for ps3


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.


:laugh: Size, most definitely. But quality? My SNES could handle the graphics in most of those games.

I think Xbox coming out early is key to its success, by the time Ps3 comes out, the Halo3 hoopla will have started. Its a shame that this blue chip technology is so bugged, it really sounded like it was goin to revolutionize the gaming world.
[/quote]

 I wasn't talking about graphics, when I said quality I meant the quality of the games, graphics wise the X-Box whoops the PS2's ass, no doubt about that, but graphics alone don't make a great game. If I only cared about graphics then I would definately own an X-Box.
[/quote]
Well you havnt seen PS3 yet so dont be so quick to jump
[/quote]

I didn't mention the PS3 in that post.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Steve7 said:


> my friend bought xbox 360 and honestly we played it for a while, but the only game worth playin is CoD2 all the rest suck. Im a PS fan so i have my money saved for PS3and graphics wise Nvidia is much better than Radeon. The ps3 uses RSX dual 6800Ultras which whoops xbox's graphics cards. they use support while ps3 uses 1080p. The bluray discs also prevent modding and burning, so xbox will lose a lot of money because they chose DVD discs.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/668/668446p1.html
> 
> even ign says wait for ps3


After reading that article......it is clear!....................................................XBOX BLOWS!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> my friend bought xbox 360 and honestly we played it for a while, but the only game worth playin is CoD2 all the rest suck. Im a PS fan so i have my money saved for PS3and graphics wise Nvidia is much better than Radeon. The ps3 uses RSX dual 6800Ultras which whoops xbox's graphics cards. they use support while ps3 uses 1080p. The bluray discs also prevent modding and burning, so xbox will lose a lot of money because they chose DVD discs.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/668/668446p1.html
> 
> even ign says wait for ps3


After reading that article......it is clear!....................................................XBOX BLOWS!
[/quote]

lol i wouldn't go that far, but that article was very eye opening


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a lot of ppl are saying it blows before they even sit down and try it. and im sorry, playing it on the booth at walmart is NOT the same.

some ppl seem pretty bitter, and that's the reason they're badmouthing it.

the console is awesome. i agree that CoD2 is the best launch title. but to say all the other games suck...when you havent even played them...is just short-minded.

you also have to keep in mind that they are LAUNCH releases...things improve.

when PS3 comes out, the Xbox game designers will know the ins and outs of the 360, so the games for xbox by that time will beat the sh*t out the PS3 launch releases.

and a lot of ppl are basing their opinions on a console that noone has even played yet.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> a lot of ppl are saying it blows before they even sit down and try it. and im sorry, playing it on the booth at walmart is NOT the same.
> 
> some ppl seem pretty bitter, and that's the reason they're badmouthing it.
> 
> ...


Bitter?....bout what


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Insanity. People are definately obssessed. "Azeral thinks for a second" I was out at EB Games at midnight when Madden 06 was released







LOL!

I'm waiting for ps3 though on this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

JAC said:


> a lot of ppl are saying it blows before they even sit down and try it. and im sorry, playing it on the booth at walmart is NOT the same.
> 
> some ppl seem pretty bitter, and that's the reason they're badmouthing it.
> 
> ...


I agree Puff, well put.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im not saying ppl here are bitter. but ive heard some huge game nerds lipping off the 360 just because they couldnt get one on launch. that is supreme nerdiness when you speak the world of something...then throw a fit because you didnt get it.

some idiot at EB games yesterday morning tried to start a fight with the manager because Perfect Dark Zero hadnt arrived yet...this was at 8am...andt he courier was due at the store within the hour...but this nerd went absolutely crazy.lol.

ill end up with PS3 as well, but by that time i think that the 360 will be outstanding.

Gears of War is coming out in february, and that game will blow most anything out of the water.

how big a difference is 1080i as opposed to 1080p anyways? it doesnt seem like some gigantic difference, but more of a minor one.

and one of the "10 reasons to wait for PS3" was that it was able to handle 7 wireless players at once...

tell me this...when the f*ck would you have 7 ppl all playing off of your tv?? i mean, 4 players is bad enough because all you have is some little box...but 7 is retarded. unless you can split the feed from the console to go to 2 different tvs...but still, thats definitely not a reason to get one console over the other.lol. i was surprised it was even mentioned.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

playstation's opnline connection sucks compared to xbox live. i preordered my 360 n will prob get it by christmas, non way would i wait for ps3


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> IMO the X-Box's game library can't even be compared to the PS2's one, both size and quality wise, the PS2's owns all current consoles in that aspect.


:laugh: Size, most definitely. But quality? My SNES could handle the graphics in most of those games.

I think Xbox coming out early is key to its success, by the time Ps3 comes out, the Halo3 hoopla will have started. Its a shame that this blue chip technology is so bugged, it really sounded like it was goin to revolutionize the gaming world.
[/quote]

I wasn't talking about graphics, when I said quality I meant the quality of the games, graphics wise the X-Box whoops the PS2's ass, no doubt about that, but graphics alone don't make a great game. If I only cared about graphics then I would definately own an X-Box.
[/quote]

:laugh: This makes me laugh...hard. All I heard when I bought my Xbox was Ps2 lovers telling me all the specs on how their console had the most badass graphics ever. Make up your minds! I agree tho, gameplay is key.

[/quote]

Hey, don't put us all in the same bag just because some dumbass said that, you'd have to be retarded to say the PS2 has better graphics, I love my PS2 but I'm not one of those mindless fanboys (well, sometimes with nintendo stuff







) .


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont have it but i went with my best friend to get one and man it was crazy they tried to cut off my other friends reciept saying he didnt put down enough so they could sell his out the back door. MAN OH MAN EB GAMES will try anything to get thier money. but we went and almost caused a riot and my 2 friends went home with 360s in hand and me in the other to play with them muhuhahahaha.
they got gun and call of duty 2 and they are both hot. cod2 is awsome its like being there with them in the war( i even jumped off the couch when a nazi threw a grenade at me!!!!!!) but this paying of 500-thousands of dollars for a system is crazy. i looked online at ebay to find that many reserve prices were at around the 1800$ mark. i mean are you crazy, A. who would buy it for that much unless it came with a bj from pam anderson and B. who thinks they can sell these things for that much, lol







to the fool that won auction #8236352916 and paid 1,999.00$ for it lol i hope its worth it but me ill wait till it gets cheaper and play it at my friends house


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

well here it comes, from spmeone who actually owns a 360! Good and Bad!
The good:

1.) the system is a powerhouse! the graphics on cod2 look better than if they were running 2 7800gtx's in sli!
2.) Hi def!
3.) xbox live is easy to use and u get more out of that $60 game
4.) console is well made pretty durable looking

The bad

1.) Most of the launch titles suck! If they dont start making games, my 360 is gonna collect more dust than my psp!
2.) it blows more hot air out of the back than a space heater!
3.) power brick is HUGE! HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!
4.) no hd-dvd drive, part of the reason of i originally pre ordered it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Puff said:


> tell me this...when the f*ck would you have 7 ppl all playing off of your tv?? i mean, 4 players is bad enough because all you have is some little box...but 7 is retarded. unless you can split the feed from the console to go to 2 different tvs...but still, thats definitely not a reason to get one console over the other.lol. i was surprised it was even mentioned.


Because you can hook up to 1080p widescreen tvs and have plenty of people playing. 32:9 instead of 16:9 :nod:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> tell me this...when the f*ck would you have 7 ppl all playing off of your tv?? i mean, 4 players is bad enough because all you have is some little box...but 7 is retarded. unless you can split the feed from the console to go to 2 different tvs...but still, thats definitely not a reason to get one console over the other.lol. i was surprised it was even mentioned.


Because you can hook up to 1080p widescreen tvs and have plenty of people playing. 32:9 instead of 16:9 :nod:
[/quote]

Ya, playing with 4 is stupid, playing with 7 is bordering the same level of stupidity as one of 50cents songs.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Man, some of the funnest multiplayer experiences I've had have been with 4 player action, Mario Kart, Powerstone, Mario Party, Goldeneye, Tekken Tag, DOA, Halo, they're all great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

JAC said:


> Man, some of the funnest multiplayer experiences I've had have been with 4 player action, Mario Kart, Powerstone, Mario Party, Goldeneye, Tekken Tag, DOA, Halo, they're all great.


MARIOKART! GOLDENEYE! I love you JAC, those are my two fav. games of all time. I am the king of both of them, unstoppable. The problem is when people have too small a tv...and with 7 you would need a hometheatre...and wtf? 7? Why not an even 8?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i went and rented Perfect Dark Zero...i played the first level...nothing special considering all the hoopla...

CoD2 is seriously one of the craziest games ive ever played tho.

and Condemned is great at raising your blood pressure. its all dark, and all you can see is what your dinky little flashlight lights up...and guys jump at you and you can beat their ass with conduit, pipes, crowbars, 2x4s w/ nails....pretty sweet.

i cant wait for Gears of War tho...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Man, some of the funnest multiplayer experiences I've had have been with 4 player action, Mario Kart, Powerstone, Mario Party, Goldeneye, Tekken Tag, DOA, Halo, they're all great.


MARIOKART! GOLDENEYE! I love you JAC, those are my two fav. games of all time. I am the king of both of them, unstoppable. The problem is when people have too small a tv...and with 7 you would need a hometheatre...and wtf? 7? Why not an even 8?
[/quote]

Yeah, you've got a point there, playing Goldeneye or MK with 4 players in a TV smaller than 27" is practically impossible. But think about something like Powerstone or Mario Party or a wrestling game, games where all the players are on the same screen at the same time, I think it could be great if it's done right (and with the right game).

Back in the day I used to be great at MK64 (never met anyone who could beat me) but right now I'm out of shape, lol, I have the GC one too but I didn't get to play that one much.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive had my xbox 360 since the 19th and have call of duty 2, condemned, project gotham, perfect dark, and kameo. Each and every game looks leaps and bounds better than ANY last generation game. Call of Duty, Project Gotham, and Condemed look very very good. The gameplay is unbelievable too. I never bought an Xbox because I liked my PS2, but this system has WAY better controls on every game than my PS2 ever did. Those slamming the system dont know what they are talking about. I looked at the top ten reasons not to buy an xbox and wait for PS3, and the reasons really arent that great. Yeah it will put out in 1080P and have HDMI, which are really the only two ways it seems better from that list. I didnt pay for my xbox 360 because I won it, but I would definitely have paid for it after seeing it run on my HDTV.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you bastard.lol

i remember seeing you post wondering if you had indeed won it








you should have posted earlier about how good the games were







lol

bugger :rasp:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> you bastard.lol
> 
> i remember seeing you post wondering if you had indeed won it
> 
> ...


I would have posted earlier but I was so busy with work that I barely had time to do that, school, and find time to play it.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

PS3 news and Xbox360 pricing news:
http://www.ps3price.com/Sony%20to%20loose%...lion%20on%20PS3


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Clay said:


> PS3 news and Xbox360 pricing news:
> http://www.ps3price.com/Sony%20to%20loose%...lion%20on%20PS3


I don't believe any of that mumbo jumbo BULLLLLLLLSHIT!!!!

For one, it speaks only about the Japanese market.........

For two,..... it SUPPOSEDLY costs $494 American Dollars to produce one PS3 unit...
So they are going to take about $100 bump on each unit sold if they sell for $399......

So somehow magically they always rebound in the second, third, and beyond years because 
The manufacturing costs reduce........ Thats Monkey Bullshit if I ever read it in my life....

By the second year of production the price of the unit to consumers is always reduced, and usually by the third year you can pick up a console for less than a cup of Starbucks coffee if you trade a few games in to get it..... Not to mention sales of the actual units decline substantially by then as well

If they are trying so hard to rebound from earth shattering losses of $400 million-$1billion dollars in the previous year, then they wouldn't be cutting consumer costs at all until they start to turn a profit.... And this bullshit about Manufacturing costs..... LMFAO.... ROFLMFAO.... These consoles are produced in some sweat shop by underage children who get paid with baby formula, only so they stay healthy enough to go to work and mass produce consoles tomorrow..... The components may be semi-costly, but this article is highly overexaggerated and I don't believe that within a matter of months the cost of building one unit goes from $494 down to under $200 or less like they are suggesting.....

This is a serious overexaggeration........


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> PS3 news and Xbox360 pricing news:
> http://www.ps3price.com/Sony%20to%20loose%...lion%20on%20PS3


I don't believe any of that mumbo jumbo BULLLLLLLLSHIT!!!!

For one, it speaks only about the Japanese market.........

For two,..... it SUPPOSEDLY costs $494 American Dollars to produce one PS3 unit...
So they are going to take about $100 bump on each unit sold if they sell for $399......

So somehow magically they always rebound in the second, third, and beyond years because 
The manufacturing costs reduce........ Thats Monkey Bullshit if I ever read it in my life....

By the second year of production the price of the unit to consumers is always reduced, and usually by the third year you can pick up a console for less than a cup of Starbucks coffee if you trade a few games in to get it..... Not to mention sales of the actual units decline substantially by then as well

If they are trying so hard to rebound from earth shattering losses of $400 million-$1billion dollars in the previous year, then they wouldn't be cutting consumer costs at all until they start to turn a profit.... And this bullshit about Manufacturing costs..... LMFAO.... ROFLMFAO.... These consoles are produced in some sweat shop by underage children who get paid with baby formula, only so they stay healthy enough to go to work and mass produce consoles tomorrow..... The components may be semi-costly, but this article is highly overexaggerated and I don't believe that within a matter of months the cost of building one unit goes from $494 down to under $200 or less like they are suggesting.....

This is a serious overexaggeration........
[/quote]

Actually its not a serious overexaggeration........
You made a huge post, but 99% of it is wrong. Microsoft or Sony do not make every part of that system. Each part is made by a different company. They just put all the parts together and build the system. First you have to pay for the Research and Development of it. Find other companies to help design chips, processors, ram, video cards, etc etc etc. Once you decide on what to use, then you find what is the best price or best for the system. Then find what is compatible with the parts, (R&D costs are very high for PS3 & MS because most of it is brand new technology). The video cards alone in the PS3 probably amount to $900 consumer wise. (new RSX technology). Now you have the cell processors, more R&D costs. And so on and so on. It adds up and every video system has taken a loss on the system itself. They make the money on the games and accessories.

If you don't believe me, read up on technology. Why is a new processor or the latest video card more expensive than the ones from a year ago? Because they had to Research and Develop it. If I bought a new video card that just came out today, it would cost me $499. Why because the company knows that some where, some kid will pay that price. After they start to get back some of their money spent on R&D they will knock off a few bucks so that more people buy it.

If you need another example, look at cell phones. First out very expensive, once the technology is older the price drops. I know that the PS2 and Xbox were both manufactured and sold at a loss.


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

i cant see the ps3 costing $494 dollars to make! when the blu ray drives and players come out theyre supposed to cost upwards of $500, still if ps3 is only 400 ill pick one up!


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> After they start to get back some of their money spent on R&D they will knock off a few bucks so that more people buy it.
> 
> If you need another example, look at cell phones. First out very expensive, once the technology is older the price drops. I know that the PS2 and Xbox were both manufactured and sold at a loss.


When exactly do they get start to get thier money back? They are "supposedly" losing hundreds of millions of dollars in the first year of release..... But the price always drops at least once before the first full year of release has come to an end and then several times after that.....

They are dropping the price because they want to keep the proft rolling and to sell as many outdated consoles, computers, or phones as they can because they know the next gen will be out shortly, so if they cram this years phone, computer, or console down consumers throats even at a lower price, they know that the next gen is not far away and they will totally screw consumers over then.... Because plenty of people think that the newest technology means the best... So now alot of consumers have the first product, but they are drawn in by the newest technology and they will quickly go grab the new one too....
Sure they are very, very expensive at launch date.. Because they know thats when they are going to sell the most product so they drag in every dollar for profit that they possibly can......

There is a barage of companies in this world, and plenty of rich CEO's, board members, etc...
They didn't line their pockets with a loss of hundreds of millions of dollars.....

If they are losing soo much money they wouldn't be here in the first place....... With price drops, alot of consumers already having the console, and everything else considered there isn't enough money in the second or third year to get them out of the "supposed," debt, let alone turn a huge profit and pay all employees involved.......


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey you should mod the 360.....youll get way more out of it that way.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> PS3 news and Xbox360 pricing news:
> http://www.ps3price.com/Sony%20to%20loose%...lion%20on%20PS3


I don't believe any of that mumbo jumbo BULLLLLLLLSHIT!!!!

For one, it speaks only about the Japanese market.........

For two,..... it SUPPOSEDLY costs $494 American Dollars to produce one PS3 unit...
So they are going to take about $100 bump on each unit sold if they sell for $399......

So somehow magically they always rebound in the second, third, and beyond years because 
The manufacturing costs reduce........ Thats Monkey Bullshit if I ever read it in my life....

By the second year of production the price of the unit to consumers is always reduced, and usually by the third year you can pick up a console for less than a cup of Starbucks coffee if you trade a few games in to get it..... Not to mention sales of the actual units decline substantially by then as well

If they are trying so hard to rebound from earth shattering losses of $400 million-$1billion dollars in the previous year, then they wouldn't be cutting consumer costs at all until they start to turn a profit.... And this bullshit about Manufacturing costs..... LMFAO.... ROFLMFAO.... These consoles are produced in some sweat shop by underage children who get paid with baby formula, only so they stay healthy enough to go to work and mass produce consoles tomorrow..... The components may be semi-costly, but this article is highly overexaggerated and I don't believe that within a matter of months the cost of building one unit goes from $494 down to under $200 or less like they are suggesting.....

This is a serious overexaggeration........
[/quote]

Actually its not a serious overexaggeration........
You made a huge post, but 99% of it is wrong. Microsoft or Sony do not make every part of that system. Each part is made by a different company. They just put all the parts together and build the system. First you have to pay for the Research and Development of it. Find other companies to help design chips, processors, ram, video cards, etc etc etc. Once you decide on what to use, then you find what is the best price or best for the system. Then find what is compatible with the parts, (R&D costs are very high for PS3 & MS because most of it is brand new technology). The video cards alone in the PS3 probably amount to $900 consumer wise. (new RSX technology). Now you have the cell processors, more R&D costs. And so on and so on. It adds up and every video system has taken a loss on the system itself. They make the money on the games and accessories.

If you don't believe me, read up on technology. Why is a new processor or the latest video card more expensive than the ones from a year ago? Because they had to Research and Develop it. If I bought a new video card that just came out today, it would cost me $499. Why because the company knows that some where, some kid will pay that price. After they start to get back some of their money spent on R&D they will knock off a few bucks so that more people buy it.

If you need another example, look at cell phones. First out very expensive, once the technology is older the price drops. I know that the PS2 and Xbox were both manufactured and sold at a loss.
[/quote]

Thanks for taking the time and setting that straight, otherwise I would have had to waste my time typing that same answer.

But read his second post, don't waste any more time on this discussion man, it's not worth it.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

n0vacaine said:


> 1.) the system is a powerhouse! the graphics on cod2 look better than if they were running 2 7800gtx's in sli!


In the demo code it had no AF, no AA, low quality textures, and generally was a bit crap.

Surely they've not improved it that much?

And do you have SLI'd 7800GTXs to compare it to?

Or are you just saying that to make it look good


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I got mine at midnight of the release date- I bought kameo and king kong for my kids to play. At first i wasnt really impressed- but today i bought my HD widescreen and some HD component cables and it makes a huge difference! King kong is pretty good but Kameo sucks ass!!! - at least my kids like it. Have not played COD2 but i wish i would of bought it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bowser fins, please take an economics class. 
If you already took one, please take another one. Intro to micro or macro economics. Then take a few business classes.

Do you think companies can just get money off of trees? You gotta spend money to make money. Its called business, you spend X amount of dollars to try to make a return of greater than X. In this situation, Microsoft&Sony are gonna spend (hypotherical) $500 to build each system. So they sell for $400. That means they start with a loss of $100. But you buy that system and you need a second controller, which controllers are basic technology, so lets say it costs them $10 for each controller. You buy one at $50, then they jsut made $40. So now we have -$100 (system) + $40 (profit on controller) = -$60. Then you buy two games for $50 each, which means $100. It probably costs per game less than $5 to make. Right there its $45 profit on each game, making it $90 profit for both games. So now take the -$60 + $90 (profit from game) = $30 profit overall.

I can't remember the term exactly from my marketing class, but I think its something like loss leader marketing. Its where a company, store whatever, will take a loss on one item to get the customer to buy something else to make profit.

Stores do this when they have a sale thats unbelievable. Maybe they sell an item for $2 when it originally is $10. People come into the store for that $2 item, but end up buying other items. Store takes a loss on one item, but makes up for it on the other items the customer purchased.


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

i have 2 sli 7800 gtx's and id be happy to send u a pic, just pm ur email ,and yeah on my hdtv is does look way better than it does in sli. But u have a very good point about the demo, i didnt figure on how the detail is turned down, anywho despite all the haters and fanboys im happy with purchase and thats all that matter


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

n0vacaine said:


> i have 2 sli 7800 gtx's and id be happy to send u a pic, just pm ur email ,and yeah on my hdtv is does look way better than it does in sli.


Can you take a screen shot from the xbox 360 and put it on a usb storage device to put onto the pc like with the ps2, not really much point of a photo of a tv







.

Send me a pic if it can, i'd be intrested to see what it really looks like compared to my COD2 screen shot with everything max and full AA/AF.

I'll pm you my email dude


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

i dont have a usb strorage device, but all i can tell find a friend with a hdtv and a 360 its seriously awesome, btw i sent some pics of my cards


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You must have something USB that's got storage when you've got two 7800GTs, be a better nerd


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

ha i just never had the need for one yet, btw is that ur evo? anything done to it?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

n0vacaine said:


> btw is that ur evo?


Nah









Not yet.

Should have it in a year or so though











> find a friend with a hdtv and a 360 its seriously awesome


I'm in the UK so it's not out yet, and don't know anyone with a HDTV









I'd have to buy one my self to be able to see it properly, lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think the death blow for the ps3 will come before it's ever released if they can complete Halo3 to lauch concurrently with the ps3. It won't even make it off the shelf if that happens.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Fido said:


> I think the death blow for the ps3 will come before it's ever released if they can complete Halo3


It could possibly go the same way as the Xbox.

Came out after the ps2, but had far better specs, and was pretty much a better console, but didn't really get anywhere near the amount of sales.

The PS3 will get sales purely off of fanboyism though, but they could shoot them self in the foot if they don't release it soon enough.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

aeroplan miles kick f*ckin ass!

might be getting a 42 inch plasma screen. cant wait to play the 360 on it. hopefully before xmas.

(dont worry, i know about image burn, and the tv has something for preventing it)


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff said:


> and the tv has something for preventing it)


As should the xbox 360 :laugh:

I uploaded some screenshots of COD2 i took if anyone is intrested ( PC ) So if the Xbox 360 looks better, then it sounds pretty decent









I did how ever forget to create a new file for each one, or drag the new paste into the center, so they're just sort of sitting on top of each other with bits cut off, just ignore that









(They're uncompressed, it's the uber way to upload game screen shots :laugh: )










1
2
3
4
5 (That guy died of course







)
6
7
8

1280x1024 res, 16 X AA, 6 X AF, everything turned on, all at highest quality.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> and the tv has something for preventing it)


As should the xbox 360 :laugh:

I uploaded some screenshots of COD2 i took if anyone is intrested ( PC ) So if the Xbox 360 looks better, then it sounds pretty decent









I did how ever forget to create a new file for each one, or drag the new paste into the center, so they're just sort of sitting on top of each other with bits cut off, just ignore that









(They're uncompressed, it's the uber way to upload game screen shots :laugh: )










1
2
3
4
5 (That guy died of course







)
6
7
8
[/quote]

What are the video settings you have and what are you running on the machine? Also have you ran 3dMark on your computer to test your computer.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Here are a few screenshots of Call of Duty 2 from my PC, it's very hard to take action shots because it's such a fast paced game and when you get hit, which always happens during firefights, the screen turns red and shakes around so the screenshot looks all redish and blurred. 
Comarades:
View attachment 85213


View attachment 85214


View attachment 85215


This sneaky kraut tried to jump on me from behind while I was taking pics, lets just say this was the last time he was seen alive







:

View attachment 85216


My PC specs:
CPU: (1 CPU - Intel Pentium 4, 3.39 GHz, L2: 1024KB (2% Load)) ¤ 
OS: (Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600)) ¤ 
Mem: (Usage: 449/1023MB (43.89%))
HD: (Total/Free: 146.21/12.82GB) ¤ 
VidCard: (ATi Radeon X800 XT) ¤ 
Sound: (SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [C8C0])
Display Info: (1280x1024 32bit 75Hz) ¤ Monitor

All in all it's a great game, very fast paced and it looks great, the atmosphere is awesome too, the sounds, the dialogs, it's all good. It's a departure from all the "realistic" WW2 games that have been released lately, such as Brothers in Arms, this one is more action oriented, maybe even a bit Rambo-ish, but I like it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> I think the death blow for the ps3 will come before it's ever released if they can complete Halo3 to lauch concurrently with the ps3. It won't even make it off the shelf if that happens.


If you seriously think Sony, who's led the current generation with a market share of about 70%~, is going to receive a "death blow" from a single game...leave this and any future discussions of video games immediately.

Now, when you stop being such a stupid fanboy and can make coherent, intelligent statements...you may return.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

That game makes me happy in the pants







I used to be king at Medal of Honor...is it similar? Better?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That game makes me happy in the pants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It'similar but much more fast paced, I really dig it, I was also a huge MOH fan, I got the first one wayyyy back when it first came out for the PS1.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

is call of duty single player good?

My roommate gave me his copy and im thinkin of installing it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> is call of duty single player good?
> 
> My roommate gave me his copy and im thinkin of installing it.


its great for xbox 360 and as far as I know they are the exact same.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Both COD1 and 2 offer awesome single player.

Definitely play it on veteran or at least hardened.

They can barely hit you on anything else.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn just played COD2 for about an hour. Good game on single player.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Stop teasing










I wonder if my laptop could handle it?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Stop teasing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


min requirements:
3d hardware accel card required 100%
directx 9.0 compabilte 64mb
windows 2000/xp
pentium 4 1.4 or amd athlon xp1700+
256 ram but 512 recommended
4.0 gb of free hard disk space


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

All is good except the card, I have no idea what card I have.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

It does require a decent system to be enjoyed properly, I don't think those min requirements would be enough, I mean, it would run but it would look like crap.

What recent games have you played on your PC Danny?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

If you do get it to run.

You'll probably have to use these settings.

Also remember, that low res will be stretched across your screen, so save it, maximise it, and that's just about what cod2 will look like for you









And that's with dx9.

If your card doesn't support dx9, it'll have to run dx7, then it'll lose even more effects.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Could that run on a

2.8 ghz athalon
256mb vid card
256mb ram

computer well? hmmm...i need a new game.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Fido said:


> Could that run on a
> 
> 2.8 ghz athalon
> 256mb vid card
> ...


the spec is a bit useless without a specific graphics card, you'd want more ram to run it at higher settings.

But it will run, but if the graphics card is a piece of ****, you'll be running settings like those i posted.

PS: The CPU is an Athlon XP 2800, you don't get 2.8ghz athlons out of the box







.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> All is good except the card, I have no idea what card I have.


Download the program, 3dmark03 (free trial version online)

vid card they support:
radeon8500
radeon9000
radeon9200
radeon9500
radeon9600
radeon9800
radeonx300
radeonx550
radeonx600
radeonx700
radeonx800
radeonx850
geforce 2 ultra
geforec 3/ti series
geforec 4/ti series
geforec FX series
geforec 6 series
RECOMMENDED geforec 7 series or higer


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Damn, I knew I shoulda got that Radeon awhile back







Oh well, I mine aswell wait until I can play it on higher than min settings. Its out for Xbox too right? The first one?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Another screenshot, apparently shooting surrendered german troops is frowned upon







:
View attachment 85287


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

waiting for ps3


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

man when will nintendo make a new friggin system?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

im selling my p's and tanks to buy a ps3

im selling my p's and tanks to buy a ps3


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

CoD2 looks basically the same on the computer as the 360, except i dont have HDTV so i dont know what it truely looks like. but that looks very similar


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought a cheap ass Insignia TV from best buy on the friday after thanksgiving sale- I was either going to get a 20" flatpanel LCD for $300 or get the TV I got. Its a flat-tube 30" widescreen HDTV with 720p and 1080i. It was $700 bucks but i got it onsale for $400. I must admit when i got it home the picture is way way way better then I ever expected- very near LCD quality - I know its a off brand but if your a gamer on a budget this HDTV is inexpensive and very awesome!!!! It has also built in stereo that kicks ass! I got my xbox360 games running at 1080i and its amazing!!! Havent tried running it at 720p - which would be better? Anyway I have not even played COD2 yet- I should of bought it. King kong is pretty awesome on HD- its hard to play without HD cause its hard to see where your going. Kameo sucked at first but after you get through the first hour of the game which is pretty much like a long tutorial it turns into a pretty good game but its more for younger kids-my kids love it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> I bought a cheap ass Insignia TV from best buy on the friday after thanksgiving sale- I was either going to get a 20" flatpanel LCD for $300 or get the TV I got. Its a flat-tube 30" widescreen HDTV with 720p and 1080i. It was $700 bucks but i got it onsale for $400. I must admit when i got it home the picture is way way way better then I ever expected- very near LCD quality - I know its a off brand but if your a gamer on a budget this HDTV is inexpensive and very awesome!!!! It has also built in stereo that kicks ass! I got my xbox360 games running at 1080i and its amazing!!! Havent tried running it at 720p - which would be better? Anyway I have not even played COD2 yet- I should of bought it. King kong is pretty awesome on HD- its hard to play without HD cause its hard to see where your going. Kameo sucked at first but after you get through the first hour of the game which is pretty much like a long tutorial it turns into a pretty good game but its more for younger kids-my kids love it.


Your tv has a native resolution of 1080i, im assuming because you said you have ran it in 1080i, and that is what it displays. The xbox 360 will scale, say a 720p image, to 1080i for your tv. HDTV's display in that resolution and output devices scale to match, not the other way around. And by the way, I have call of duty and it looks amazing on my hdtv, so I would get it if I were you.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I set my xbox360 to widescreen 1080i, my tv senses what resolution signal it is getting- when i watch a dvd it says on the screen its switching to 480p and when i play a 360 game it switches to 1080i. Anyway ive been running it at 1080 interlaced and have not noticed any image ghoasting or jumping or anything like that - I was just wondering if i set my xbox 360 at 720 progressive if it is suppossed to run smoother or something.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

progressive is always better than interlaced...dont be fooled by the number... 720p>1080i


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

deezdrama said:


> I set my xbox360 to widescreen 1080i, my tv senses what resolution signal it is getting- when i watch a dvd it says on the screen its switching to 480p and when i play a 360 game it switches to 1080i. Anyway ive been running it at 1080 interlaced and have not noticed any image ghoasting or jumping or anything like that - I was just wondering if i set my xbox 360 at 720 progressive if it is suppossed to run smoother or something.


I forgot to mention that with dvd. As far as I know though, with the xbox 360 it will scale to 1080i rather than 720 when your native resolution is indeed 1080i..Thats what ive always thought anyway.

I thought this was true because I have an upconverting dvd player and it puts out in 480p/720p/1080i. The only two options are 480p and 1080i though on the output. As far as I know, HDTV's will only put out in either 720p or 1080i, and both will do 480p because of the lower resolution. Someone correct me if Im wrong...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> I set my xbox360 to widescreen 1080i, my tv senses what resolution signal it is getting- when i watch a dvd it says on the screen its switching to 480p and when i play a 360 game it switches to 1080i. Anyway ive been running it at 1080 interlaced and have not noticed any image ghoasting or jumping or anything like that - I was just wondering if i set my xbox 360 at 720 progressive if it is suppossed to run smoother or something.


I forgot to mention that with dvd. As far as I know though, with the xbox 360 it will scale to 1080i rather than 720 when your native resolution is indeed 1080i..Thats what ive always thought anyway.

I thought this was true because I have an upconverting dvd player and it puts out in 480p/720p/1080i. The only two options are 480p and 1080i though on the output. As far as I know, HDTV's will only put out in either 720p or 1080i, and both will do 480p because of the lower resolution. Someone correct me if Im wrong...
[/quote]

I like shiney things


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> Could that run on a
> 
> 2.8 ghz athalon
> 256mb vid card
> ...


Find out what vid card you have. Also you'll need alot more RAM, minimum requirments are 512. You want at least a gig to a gig and a half.


----------

